# New Here: looking for a squat in mainland europe



## spikey ohara (Oct 23, 2017)

hey guys, im a 19 year old kid just out of school looking to grow as a person by exploring new environments and cultures before i begin college. i want to move out of Dublin as soon as possible, and am afraid to do so without a solid place to sleep in as im new to the scene. i would love to find a squat to stay in before i find work as i wont have accommodation due to lack of cash. however, if the lifestyle of squatting/ traveling suits me i may stick at it.

personally, i am just a curious person eager to learn more about people in different countries and how their culture is representative of them(or not). i view this with the perspective of overcoming what i see as the worsening of the human condition as civilisation "advances''.

i was planning on moving to cologne for a period of time as i met a lovley bloke in my city who claimed he had a job for me there, and it of course transpired he doesnt. next september i intend of studying in maastricht university, however until then i am free to explore the world( and in the process hopefully myself too). unfortunately, my living circumstances are currently unstable and time is of the essencce.

_*I would greatly appreciate any help/advice/information i recieve on finding a place to squat
*
many thanks, peace+love-- Ryan_


----------



## Deleted member 19606 (Oct 24, 2017)

Me and my road dawg are actually staying at a squat in Maastricht right now. There’s a pretty decent squatting scene if you do decide to go to school here. 
In the meantime I would recommend heading south, maybe to Spain. Their squatting laws are super relaxed so even if you don’t find an established squat house you could easily start your own. But as long as you speak or are willing to learn Spanish you’ll find some squatters. Also Spain has a milder winter. 
But yeah I recommend just getting outside and traveling. Read some of the forums about camping so you know how to make shelter before you find your destination. Be open to meeting people, learning from them and having experiences, and good things will come your way. Also be prepared to be uncomfortable at times though. Anyways, best of luck. I’ve been wandering Europe for the past couple month, maybe we’ll run into each other!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 29, 2017)

TravelinMags said:


> Me and my road dawg are actually staying at a squat in Maastricht right now



would you be interested in posting some pics and a story about your experiences in that squat? maybe to the squatting or travel stories section? doesn't have to be any specific location info or anything that would get anyone in trouble, i'd just like to hear more about what it's like to squat in europe.


----------



## silenthouse (Nov 21, 2017)

Pm me for info/connections in Ireland


----------

